

Ask HN: Lobste.rs invite anyone? - mlitchard

Lobste.rs looks interesting, I&#x27;d like to check it out. Requesting invite.
======
mlitchard
michael (at) schmong (dot) org

~~~
mrwnmonm
sent. enjoy.

~~~
mlitchard
Thanks!

------
mrwnmonm
your email?

~~~
mlitchard
michael (at) schmong (dot) org

